# Quetion on sharks and dragon goby



## artemisblossom (May 22, 2008)

I have been offered a small (30 gal) tank of sharks and a blue dragon goby. I know the goby should be living in brackish water but what about the sharks. The tank comes with the goby, a bala shark, red fin, iridescent, and black shark. I think these fish are not well suited to so small a tank are they? Would any of them be ok to go into my 55 gal tank or would they eat the platies and snails? If the goby needs brackish water to be happy what fish would be good to go with him? Can it live in freshwater?


----------



## duffgrot (Jul 4, 2008)

The bala sharks get relatively large, most over 12", if I remember correctly. The bala is a schooling shark which prefers others of its own kind.The iridescent shark can grow over 4 feet and in many fellow enthusiasts opinions, they should not be kept in home aquariums due to there massive size. The red fin and black shark I'm not that familiar with. Do you mean red-tailed black sharks, Epalzeorhynchos bicolor? If so, they are usual best kept without others of their same species as they are solitary and very territorial. Careful with these in a community tank. They grow 6"+. The bala and red-tailed black shark could be put in a 55 gal, depending what else was in there. No brackish water for the sharks.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I've had ID's with platies and such and things went well. They are very skiddish and stress easily. I do love them but agree fully with Duff. Its a shame they get so large they really are beautiful.

I had two of mine grow to a foot within a few months or so way back before i knew much about fish. They will smack against the top of the tank when startled so you will have to make sure you have a good lid.


----------

